# Diamond Natural or Taste of the Wild



## vietguy357 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was feeding my dog the blue buffalo but his stool was always so soft then I changed him over to the Purina Pro Plan Grain Free because the pet store around me doesn't carry Diamond Natural or TOTW. After some searching I found that Amazon sells the dog food with free shipping. So I was wondering which one would be a better food for my puppy? Personally, I'm leaning toward the TOTW because of all the meat it has in it. But I heard a lot of good things about both brand. 

Diamond Natural Beef & Rice 40lb bag for $40

Beef meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, rice bran, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

TOTW Hi Prairie Canine 30lbs for $53
Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweat potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

TOTW Hi Prairie has more calcium than recommended for a puppy. I don't know about the Diamone Naturals. EDIT I am assuming your puppy is fairly young based on the avatar but then my puppy is 70lbs now and I have not changed mine 

There are a lot of threads on puppy foods and some good sticky notes at the top of the Forum section you should read.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

You might also check out the Chicken soup for the Dog Lover's Soul - 35 lb for $47 at Amazon. It's also made by Diamond, but higher quality ingredients, imo.


----------



## vietguy357 (Mar 1, 2012)

My puppy is about 14 weeks now. He is at 34lb yesterday. I'll have to update my avatar  

Thanks for your inputs. Also do you think that the recommended feeding on the bag is right? The Pro Plan say only give him 2 1/2 to 3 cups a day but he is eatting close to 4 cups a day. He stays very active as I have 2 other dogs and we go for walks and to the park every night for a few hours. He always seem to still be hungry after eat meal.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

a 30lb puppy eats more than a 30lb dog ..... does the food have feeding recommendations for growing puppies his age?

How is he growing and looking go by that more. measures are a baseline a puppy that burns more eats more. If you overfeed him his stools will get soft and mushy or runny. If the stools are dry and firm you are good but you definitely want to make sure calcium is lower if your puppy is eating more than normal. I am thinking Beau was eating around 3 cups a day at that size and he leveled out at 4 for the past few months. He is eating Fromm large breed puppy though (different food)


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

If you decide to feed Taste of the Wild, make sure you are getting the puppy formula and not the adult formula. The adult formula has too high a calcium level for a large breed puppy. The puppy formula is fine, though the Pacific Stream Puppy formula has a slightly lower calcium level than the High Prairie Puppy.


----------



## vietguy357 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh ok. What level should the calcium level be at? I read it was from .7% to 1.2% is that right? or is that too high/low?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you may have too switch food several times before
you find one that works for your pup. i've never fed
puppy food.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

vietguy357 said:


> I was feeding my dog the blue buffalo but his stool was always so soft then I changed him over to the Purina Pro Plan Grain Free because the pet store around me doesn't carry Diamond Natural or TOTW. After some searching I found that Amazon sells the dog food with free shipping. So I was wondering which one would be a better food for my puppy? Personally, I'm leaning toward the TOTW because of all the meat it has in it. But I heard a lot of good things about both brand.
> 
> Diamond Natural Beef & Rice 40lb bag for $40
> 
> ...


I know that this food was not in your post but Diamonds Lamb and Rice just had a recall and there was another recall with the same company a while back that was pretty big...Diamond and TOTW are made by same company.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've heard great things about both brands; At one time I thought about switching from TOTW to Diamond Natural but decided to stay with TOTW because my pup has responded so well to it. He has really gotten quite large with this kibble, he is pushing 55 lbs at 18 weeks. Of course all pups are different, but I for one recommend TOTW - BTW I alternate from the bison and venison to the salmon and sweet potato


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

mosul210 said:


> I've heard great things about both brands; At one time I thought about switching from TOTW to Diamond Natural but decided to stay with TOTW because my pup has responded so well to it. He has really gotten quite large with this kibble, he is pushing 55 lbs at 18 weeks. Of course all pups are different, but I for one recommend TOTW - BTW I alternate from the bison and venison to the salmon and sweet potato


Not all the TOTW formulas should be fed to puppies. Too much calcium. 55 pounds at 18 weeks is not always a good thing. 

The only TOTW formulas I'd recommend feeding to a puppies are the high prairie puppy and the pacific stream puppy formulas. That's it.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I fed diamond natural large breed puppy till Bruno was about 4.5 - 5 months and then i switched him to adult with my other dogs. Never tried TOTW but I know my dogs do very well on there Diamond Naturals large breed 60+


----------



## vietguy357 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I ended up getting the Diamond Natural beef and rice formula because I found this one store in my area that sells the 40lb bag for $31 with tax.


----------

